

Want My Advice? Um, Not Really - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704421104575463540853116732.html?mod=WSJ_hps_RIGHTTopCarousel_1

======
dingle_thunk
While the points made are valid, I think this article misses out on the
broader contextual change that has happened. It's not just kids looking
through YouTube for how-to videos; my parents and my grandparents use it too.
The availability of information has changed many aspects of many types of
relationships, and this particular observation is really part of a much
broader trend which has by no means ended. As technology is evolving,
responding, and spreading; I'm enjoying watching the internet become
increasingly more pervasive and predictive about the sort of information all
people need. The internet is - without a doubt - the world's largest and
greatest experiment.

------
nhebb
Every generation seems to rehash this topic in some form or another. Every
young generation thinks they're different from the previous one, and every
older generation shakes their heads and says "kids these days...". My
generation was labeled Gen X and described in ways that didn't fit anyone I
knew. So when I see these stories my only reaction is, "huh, a writer needed
to meet a deadline."

------
BerislavLopac
One important point here is that it isn't only the differences in the value
sets between older and younger generations -- it's also the fact that people
when giving advice do it from their own point of view, instead of trying to
put themselves in the advisee's shoes. And this goes for any age or culture --
when elder people give an advice to buy a house, they use their own metric and
don't take into consideration what might be important to the younger guy.

------
aufreak3
If you want good advice from the previous generation, get it for general
direction as opposed to something specific like "I want to hold my wedding at
the south pole". Good mentors and teachers know the _inner_ scenery rather
well and can help greatly with that. They may not be very familiar with the
_outer_ scenery that we encounter daily, so that is what probably makes the
specific stuff not so good.

------
philk
I think this misses the broader point that unasked for advice is usually
unwelcome anyway, regardless of the age of the adviser.

